# Who here is SINGLE and LOOKING?



## moonvine (Jan 18, 2006)

I want to know who to hit on (and who not to hit on).


----------



## Coop (Jan 18, 2006)

I am. I am!!! *Waves*


----------



## Ncprincess4yoiu (Jan 18, 2006)

lol....*Jumping up and Down* me me me Single here lmao


----------



## Denial (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm single!!!:kiss2:


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 18, 2006)

*:wubu:Ladyrose is single and definately Looking... Uhhh, for a fella! ? LOL:wubu:*  

View attachment Picture 2.gif


----------



## Nikki (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm single and ready to mingle.


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

Looking? No, I was looking at that....uh, uh...that car right behind you. Sorry. But, now that you mention it....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 18, 2006)

Ok Ok, everyone knows I'm single and looking..and if you didn't..you OBVIOUSLY didn't read my I want a date post and you better do that ASAP..lol  I'm a bit bossy..must be the teacher in me!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

No Hit The Chippy!


----------



## Ncprincess4yoiu (Jan 18, 2006)

Here's a pic of me just ignore the guy in it. I take bad pics best one I kind find...lol 
View attachment knotpicture.jpg


----------



## Moonchild (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm looking, but not here. No offense to anyone. It's just that most women here are a bit out of my age range.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 18, 2006)

*checks the box for SINGLE 
*adds and looking


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 18, 2006)

I am. Just not with much effort.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 18, 2006)

i am on the single and looking list.
Stacey


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 18, 2006)

Yo! 

...estoy solo y buscando... ten letter limit.


----------



## BBW_SEEKRNJ (Jan 18, 2006)

Single, looking, and a host of other good characteristics. Feel free to flirt with me. Just be a female over age 18 and single if you do. Bye for now.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 18, 2006)

very single...and looking...hoping to be looked for, as well.

aaron£


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 18, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> very single...and looking...hoping to be looked for, as well.
> 
> aaron£



Yer kiddin' right? I think you'll have plenty lookin' for you... hubba hubba. 

:wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 18, 2006)

Terminally single, and sure... looking. Not hunting, but I'd love to find someone.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jan 18, 2006)

Single girl here! :wubu:


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 18, 2006)

im giggling like a schoolgirl.

aaron£


----------



## mybluice (Jan 18, 2006)

yep, single is what I be....lol :kiss2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 18, 2006)

Single and looking.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 18, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I want to know who to hit on (and who not to hit on).




I am single and looking but these days I am only looking in the Area I live in, I have done the Long distance thing enough


----------



## Zoom (Jan 18, 2006)

I may be a single, male FA, and I may be "looking", but I am probably more dysfunctional than anyone else around here who isn't banned from the forum.

Not to sell myself short though.


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Single and looking.


Great pic Lilly.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks Jane.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

im not looking nor am i single shhhhh


----------



## toffeechick64 (Jan 18, 2006)

Im single&looking and im still trying to get my pic on here im on myspace:Toffeechick


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 18, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> im giggling like a schoolgirl.
> 
> aaron£



If you can still do the move in your avatar, you can giggle all the live long day.


----------



## ATrueFA (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm definately still single and looking and would love to change that status but it seems I am getting to old for most of the single ladies here....


Dave


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 18, 2006)

hehehe are you flirting with me? 

aaron£


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

Why would Dave be flirting with you?


(And yes, she is flirting.)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 18, 2006)

Jane said:


> Why would Dave be flirting with you?
> 
> 
> (And yes, she is flirting.)



ROFLMAO!!! Props for this post coming right up!

CCR and AM, get a room already.

EDIT: Dang, I have to spread them around first.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 18, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> im not looking nor am i single shhhhh



I'm not a rodent, anyway


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I'm not a rodent, anyway



then all is well in the garden


----------



## Mini (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm single and sorta looking. I wouldn't mind dating more, I guess.

(Has ever a more non-committal phrase been written? I think not.)


----------



## moonvine (Jan 18, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> No Hit The Chippy!



I would not hit the Chippy, he is too cute.

My cats might try to eat him though


----------



## thislittlepiggy (Jan 18, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> I'm definately still single and looking and would love to change that status but it seems I am getting to old for most of the single ladies here....
> 
> 
> Dave



Not too old for me! Not too old for me! 

I'm certainly single and looking, and I've of late been bummed about what I'm finding .... LOL .... but hope springs eternal ....


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

AIEEEE *flees from cats*


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 18, 2006)

Don't judge me. 

View attachment tongueout.jpg


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> ROFLMAO!!! Props for this post coming right up!
> 
> CCR and AM, get a room already.
> 
> EDIT: Dang, I have to spread them around first.


Dammit, I think they went to PM. No fair.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

10!

wait i take that back I can't judge you


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 18, 2006)

Mini said:


> I'm single and sorta looking. I wouldn't mind dating more, I guess.
> 
> (Has ever a more non-committal phrase been written? I think not.)




LOL, wow, be careful!! Don't scare off all the wimmins with that go get 'em attitude!! 

Another cutie, for sure (just to spread the love a bit).


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 18, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:



> 10!
> 
> wait i take that back I can't judge you




Ohhhh, now I'm only left with the Austrian judge, and we all know how THEY can be. 

:doh:


----------



## moonvine (Jan 18, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> AIEEEE *flees from cats*



Don't flee! It makes them want to chase you!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 18, 2006)

annmarie forgot about me. but for those 30 seconds, she talked to me.  

aaron£


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm single and looking but I'm also only interested in something local now. I've gotten attached to someone over the internet once and ultimately I wasn't happy with that whole thing (mind you it was a tad more complicated than a normal relationship).


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jan 18, 2006)

Single and looking (but not too hard at the this time)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 18, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> annmarie forgot about me. but for those 30 seconds, she talked to me.
> 
> aaron£




Can I flirt with ya? LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 18, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> annmarie forgot about me. but for those 30 seconds, she talked to me.
> 
> aaron£



Oh I'd never forget, those shoulders/arms/back are burned on my brain.  

Plus, you're smart and stuff... that's a good, good thing.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm single and looking, and willing to relocate. 

I really haven't done too much looking lately, though. But I wouldn't mind if a woman was looking for me.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 18, 2006)

well my night was just made.

misty, feel free.  

aaron£


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm single Witch that collects toys and plays video games. Spooky and nerdy at the same time! I hate sports and haven't a clue about cars or tools anything like that. I guess you could say I'm way more Donna Reed than Bob Vila. Oh yeah, I'm a total babe magnet.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> well my night was just made.



 You're easy.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 19, 2006)

surely by "easy" you mean "marvelous."

aaron£


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> surely by "easy" you mean "marvelous."
> 
> aaron£



Or easy to please. No, you're right... marvelous!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 19, 2006)

yes to both. im very easy to please. but dont give me bananas, or put pulp in my orange juice. that's a surefire way to unplease me.

aaron£


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> yes to both. im very easy to please. but dont give me bananas, or put pulp in my orange juice. that's a surefire way to unplease me.
> 
> aaron£



:wubu: Star-crossed lovers?? LOL

I don't like nanners or pulp either. Thank goodness we won't have to buy two containers for the fridge.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 19, 2006)

i trust you love strawberries as much as i?

also new york super fudge chunk.

aaron£


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i trust you love strawberries as much as i?
> 
> also new york super fudge chunk.
> 
> aaron&#163;



Oh no, I knew it would never last....  *we really need a crying face*

I can, however, tolerate differences. 

"Don't go changin' to please me." _which if my tired brain serves me right is from Billy in St. Elmo's Fire._


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 19, 2006)

i can make compromises if you can.

oh but no horses. they petrify me. and i can't swim, but i love the diving board.

jesus, i'm a dork.

aaron£


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i can make compromises if you can.
> 
> oh but no horses. they petrify me. and i can't swim, but i love the diving board.
> 
> ...



You're in luck!!! 

View attachment dorks2.jpg


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 19, 2006)

i think it's safe to say that this is the best forum ever.

and annmarie continues to amaze.

aaron£

-if anyone asks, i'm a dork.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 19, 2006)

a dork is a whales penis

and San Diego a whales vagina


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> a dork is a whales penis



I sort of wish I had a frying pan to smash into the head of every single person who says that. It seriously drives me up a wall.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 19, 2006)

for a split second, i considered taking the LOW low low road and somehow twisting the "whale's penis" definition of the word "dork" and my admittance of being one to comically express certain attributes about myself. but i took a deep breath, and realized that i'm FAR too old for that.

aaron£

my dog is having a nightmare...she's twitching like no other.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 19, 2006)

im single in detroit.


----------



## Angel (Jan 19, 2006)

DC to Boston... ~450 miles


----------



## BigGirlSea (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm not looking too hard - but if you happen to be in the Pacific NW or near NOLA - I am single and looking!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2006)

Angel said:


> DC to Boston... ~450 miles



LOL, Accela train... super fast!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> for a split second, i considered taking the LOW low low road and somehow twisting the "whale's penis" definition of the word "dork" and my admittance of being one to comically express certain attributes about myself. but i took a deep breath, and realized that i'm FAR too old for that.
> 
> aaron£
> 
> my dog is having a nightmare...she's twitching like no other.



LOL, well it's a good thing you're too old to stoop to that level.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 19, 2006)

i must ask...am i the only one staying up for the vincent price marathon?

aaron£

ps-450 miles isnt too far...i need to come back up to boston. it's been far too long and it's far too good a place.


----------



## TRCuse (Jan 19, 2006)

I am single and looking in the NJ/NY area. Have been for a while now.


----------



## farel (Jan 19, 2006)

i am single and looking


----------



## Robin Rocks (Jan 19, 2006)

Single and available! :eat2:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm single and looking, but I'm not on the prowl or anything....


----------



## ripley (Jan 19, 2006)

Sooooooooo single.....Soooooooooo looking. LOL


----------



## Angel (Jan 19, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> ps-450 miles isnt too far...i need to come back up to boston. it's been far too long and it's far too good a place.



Psst...aaron...don't forget the chocolates! Flowers are nice, too.

*nudge. nudge.* She sure is pretty. Isn't she?   

Show her those upper arms. Do a couple of those cool moves. You'll melt her heart! *giggles*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 19, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm single Witch that collects toys and plays video games. Spooky and nerdy at the same time! I hate sports and haven't a clue about cars or tools anything like that. I guess you could say I'm way more Donna Reed than Bob Vila. Oh yeah, I'm a total babe magnet.




Yeah yeah yeah, bla bla bla.... Let's get on to the real important stuff. Now do you listen to country music?


----------



## Coop (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm 21 and looking as well.


----------



## Ncprincess4yoiu (Jan 19, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm single and looking, and willing to relocate.
> 
> I really haven't done too much looking lately, though. But I wouldn't mind if a woman was looking for me.




Im single and haven't been looking much lately either, but not alot of prince charming's knocking down my door....lol


----------



## Moyseku (Jan 19, 2006)

Single here, but i live in Chile 

View attachment cb89.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i must ask...am i the only one staying up for the vincent price marathon?
> 
> aaron£
> 
> ps-450 miles isnt too far...i need to come back up to boston. it's been far too long and it's far too good a place.



hee hee hee


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2006)

Angel said:


> Psst...aaron...don't forget the chocolates! Flowers are nice, too.
> 
> *nudge. nudge.* She sure is pretty. Isn't she?
> 
> Show her those upper arms. Do a couple of those cool moves. You'll melt her heart! *giggles*




LOL, you're skeering me!!! You're hardcore, missy!!


----------



## Jes (Jan 19, 2006)

Look, someone has to get you 2 together. Ain't none of us gettin' any younger 'round here.

Well, Aaron is, but I mean: the REST of us.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> Look, someone has to get you 2 together. Ain't none of us gettin' any younger 'round here.
> 
> Well, Aaron is, but I mean: the REST of us.



LOL.... awww, leave the poor youngin' be.... the old ladies are probably scaring him to death (I'm including myself in that, before anyone starts throwing things at me).


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm single and keeping my options open. I hate to say Im looking it sounds like Im on a quest. 

I'd like to meet a nice guy that likes the big girl lovin :smitten:


----------



## Jes (Jan 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL.... awww, leave the poor youngin' be.... the old ladies are probably scaring him to death (I'm including myself in that, before anyone starts throwing things at me).



We are flirting and talking without shame, yes, but we're hardly scaring him to death. None of us is close enough to hurt him, so it's just play, and I'm sure he knows it. And he also knows my full name and address because I just sent them over.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> We are flirting and talking without shame, yes, but we're hardly scaring him to death. None of us is close enough to hurt him, so it's just play, and I'm sure he knows it. And he also knows my full name and address because I just sent them over.





:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 

Oh man, I waited too long.


----------



## Amor (Jan 19, 2006)

...although really only in one particular direction right now.... (but I can be very easily distracted... ) Just wanna know where _he's_ looking before I stop looking  
Hmmm....that made alot of sense! 
You'd think with the "obesity crisis" CNN keeps blathering about I'd have more luck finding cute BHMs...alas...I go to school in a giant abercomrombie & fitch catalog...


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 19, 2006)

im over here giggling my face off. oh and new picture pending lol

aaron£


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> im over here giggling my face off. oh and new picture pending lol
> 
> aaron£



LOL... not the face!!  New pic???


----------



## Jes (Jan 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL... not the face!!  New pic???




You should've read the PM I sent. I did m'self proud. I was a paragon of ladylike flattery and humility.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> You should've read the PM I sent. I did m'self proud. I was a paragon of ladylike flattery and humility.



Whelp, that seals it.

You officially suck.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 19, 2006)

new pic. 

aaron£


----------



## Jes (Jan 19, 2006)

I just told him he's the prettiest pony I've seen in a long, long time. I'd be too intimidated to really talk to him, I think--not just attractive, but also very cool. very urban cool. i'm urban dork. 

(and we're talking based on looks alone. if i passed him on the street, i mean. we know from reading him that he's more than a pretty face. and back. and shoulders.)


----------



## Carrie (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm fringle. 


(fricking + single = fringle).


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> new pic.
> 
> aaron£



Those crazy kids and their new fangled gadgets. 

A future close up of the ink on the arm, when you get a chance.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 19, 2006)

yes'm. i wont tell anyone what it says...you have to figure it out. in fact...that's gonna be the next big thread! i hope. 

aaron£


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 19, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I'm fringle.
> 
> 
> (fricking + single = fringle).




*raises hand to be counted in this group

LOL love it carrie


----------



## Single26Female (Jan 19, 2006)

me too :wubu: 

someone mail me a man please


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 19, 2006)

*Sends chippy dolls to all the fringles*


----------



## Single26Female (Jan 19, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> *Sends chippy dolls to all the fringles*



Does the doll have an attachment?


----------



## Ncprincess4yoiu (Jan 19, 2006)

Single26Female said:


> me too :wubu:
> 
> someone mail me a man please


 I agree 
overnight them hu? lmao


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 19, 2006)

Single26Female said:


> Does the doll have an attachment?




well that shivering is kinda like vibrating


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 19, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Let's get on to the real important stuff. Now do you listen to country music?



Nope, can't stand it.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not getting any less single here...

I like art (both looking at it and creating it), architecture (especially Frank Lloyd Wright), NASCAR (Dale Earnhardt R.I.P., and Elliott Sadler), baseball, UFC, reading, movies, old houses, antiques, politics (I lean to the left on some issues, and lean to the right on others), philosophy, cats, dogs, music (except rap) and I'm intelligent and have a good sense of humor (everything from dry/sarcastic to total caca humor).

Eventually I will either meet a nice woman or just get one of those mail-order brides from Eastern Europe.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 20, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Nope, can't stand it.



How can you _not_ like country music?

*Turns up Big & Rich CD really loud.*


----------



## agentsmith2 (Jan 20, 2006)

I am single but I don't think im looking. When I look women scatter like roaches when the lights turned on. I live my own life but like someone to be apart off it.


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm single but not really looking. However... I wouldn't shoo away a really wonderful guy if he came my way.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh hell I'm single, but looking takes too much effort


----------



## Jes (Jan 20, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm not getting any less single here...
> 
> .



I'm totally picturing you with arms crossed and a toe tapping. 
"People, people! I'm not getting any less single! Chop chop! Let's make it happen!"

I have a kooky idea I'm going to debut in another thread...I don't think it'll work, though I wish it could. Hang on...


----------



## Isa (Jan 20, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I'm fringle.
> 
> (fricking + single = fringle).



LOL! Damn funny Carrie, and yes I'm one as well.


(for some reason that old Dr. Pepper jingle popped into my head...I'm a fringle, she's a fringle, wouldn't you like to be a fringle too?)


----------



## Carrie (Jan 20, 2006)

Isa said:


> LOL! Damn funny Carrie, and yes I'm one as well.
> 
> 
> (for some reason that old Dr. Pepper jingle popped into my head...I'm a fringle, she's a fringle, wouldn't you like to be a fringle too?)



You, Valentine and I will form a chorus line and sing it, Isa.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 20, 2006)

Carrie said:


> You, Valentine and I will form a chorus line and sing it, Isa.




LOL -- damn that's pretty catchy too. The Fringles


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 20, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> LOL -- damn that's pretty catchy too. The Fringles


once yo start you cant stop. WAit thats pringles.


----------



## Misschellem (Jan 20, 2006)

Single and slowly loosing patience...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 21, 2006)

Ryan said:


> How can you _not_ like country music?
> 
> *Turns up Big & Rich CD really loud.*



It's offical..I'm in love..


----------



## Jamgrrrl (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh, bloody 'ell, we're supposed to look!!!?


----------



## GPL (Jan 21, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> It's offical..I'm in love..


 
Misty?
You are in love? I'm so happy for you! Wish you so much luck and fun together. Your guy is a happy person, finding you...

Extreme tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## Moonchild (Jan 21, 2006)

Still single, no longer looking. Removal of single status pending approval.

You may commence congratulations immediately.

Although being the pessimist that I am, you might want to hold off for a few days just to see what happens.


----------



## Jes (Jan 21, 2006)

GPL said:


> Misty?
> You are in love? I'm so happy for you! Wish you so much luck and fun together. Your guy is a happy person, finding you...
> 
> Extreme tight hugs, GPL.




Hyperbole doesn't play in Holland


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 21, 2006)

GPL said:


> Misty?
> You are in love? I'm so happy for you! Wish you so much luck and fun together. Your guy is a happy person, finding you...
> 
> Extreme tight hugs, GPL.



awww...I was offically kidding..lol..but thanks


----------



## GPL (Jan 22, 2006)

Kidding?
Hyperbole?

Now tell me what this is all about..., lol.


GPL.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 22, 2006)

GPL said:


> Kidding?
> Hyperbole?
> 
> Now tell me what this is all about..., lol.
> ...



I was joking around with Ryan because he likes country music and I looooovvee country music....but no, no love interests at the present time


----------



## missaf (Jan 22, 2006)

Single, not really looking for a mate. I have a Friend With Benefits who lives far far away, and on occasion we get together to fluff the sheets.


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2006)

missaf said:


> Single, not really looking for a mate. I have a Friend With Benefits who lives far far away, and on occasion we get together to fluff the sheets.



Is it Jack Skellington? Are you farting?


I can't help myself today. I'm feeling very frisky. Know what I mean? Not horny, but just...like a puppy. Naughty like a puppy.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> I can't help myself today. I'm feeling very frisky. Know what I mean? Not horny, but just...like a puppy. Naughty like a puppy.



Are you going to chew up our shoes?


----------



## Jane (Jan 23, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> Still single, no longer looking. Removal of single status pending approval.
> 
> You may commence congratulations immediately.
> 
> Although being the pessimist that I am, you might want to hold off for a few days just to see what happens.


Can we congratulate now??????


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Are you going to chew up our shoes?



Very distinct possibility, yes.


----------



## missaf (Jan 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> Is it Jack Skellington? Are you farting?
> 
> 
> I can't help myself today. I'm feeling very frisky. Know what I mean? Not horny, but just...like a puppy. Naughty like a puppy.




Nah, no farting involved, I swear! And no, Jack and I have never met under the sheets...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> Is it Jack Skellington? Are you farting?



What's with you and farting all a sudden? You're beginning to worry me.

That reminds me. I was at Borders this week minding my own business looking at the classic literature section. This jerk rips off a really nasty fart right as he walked past me. I know the person did it on purpose because I heard him and the person he was with laughing as they walked away. 

This absolutely enraged me. I didn't dare confront them in my state of mind because I probably would have smashed their faces into a book rack. So I just walked away pretending I didn't notice to not give them the satisfaction of upsetting me.

I'm used to people doing mean stuff towards but that was really pushing it.


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> What's with you and farting all a sudden? You're beginning to worry me.
> 
> .




I can't help it. Fluffing the sheets? You and the Beano last week? It was bound to come out. So to speak.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 24, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> Still single, no longer looking. Removal of single status pending approval.
> 
> You may commence congratulations immediately.
> 
> Although being the pessimist that I am, you might want to hold off for a few days just to see what happens.



Don't want to jinx you Moonchild, so I'll just say break a leg. And if it gets broken, be sure to show us as soon as possible.


----------



## mango (Jan 24, 2006)

*Single and waiting to be found!

 *


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 24, 2006)

*yells at all the single women* LOOK WHAT I FOUND *points at mango*


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> *yells at all the single women* LOOK WHAT I FOUND *points at mango*



that's a hell of a lot of competition, you know? 80,000 of us and 1 mango.


----------



## Brian002 (Jan 26, 2006)

Single here as well. Must like dogs, snow, and cute little boys. (No, not me, my son!)


----------



## moonvine (Jan 26, 2006)

Brian002 said:


> Single here as well. Must like dogs, snow, and cute little boys. (No, not me, my son!)




I could learn to like snow.....:smitten:


----------



## SpikeSilver (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm single and looking, but miles away...


----------



## Ruke (Jan 26, 2006)

me= very single and very looking but someone in the NEAR area, like manatioba or minnsoeta or north-western ontario


----------



## Echoes (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm single and definitely looking


----------



## blue_passion (Jan 26, 2006)

*raises hand* Single, also.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 27, 2006)

Single! Single!!!


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm one of those single and looking fellows.

So that's one more body for the pile.


----------



## Ncprincess4yoiu (Jan 27, 2006)

Still single


----------



## Misschellem (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmmm . . . Squashee is cute


----------



## HassanChop (Jan 27, 2006)

Recently back to single and kind of tentatively poking around...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 28, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> So that's one more body for the pile.



Oh sure, you'd just LOVE a body pile (right on top of ya')!


----------



## Jes (Jan 28, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh sure, you'd just LOVE a body pile (right on top of ya')!



Why are you assuming that, AM? Assuming he'd like being squashed, I mean? That's so typical of you women, here!

*storms off*


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> Why are you assuming that, AM? Assuming he'd like being squashed, I mean? That's so typical of you women, here!
> 
> *storms off*



Wait. 


Don't.


Come back.


----------



## GuesDog (Jan 31, 2006)

Single in Missouri


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 31, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh sure, you'd just LOVE a body pile (right on top of ya')!



lol, Ann Marie called it.

And to, Misschellem, thank ya very much. I try to be un-ugly as much as possible.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 31, 2006)

Single in Orlando. I wish I was as confident in real life as I am on the internet and in the chat rooms!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 31, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I want to know who to hit on (and who not to hit on).




Me! 

Feel free to hit away...


Dennis


----------



## Jes (Jan 31, 2006)

Dibs! 




PANTS


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 31, 2006)

Yah, I'm single. I never really look tho.
 :bow:


----------



## baz (Feb 11, 2006)

single here also


----------



## Mystic Rain (Feb 23, 2006)

Single in Georgia, and looking, but not really confident I'll find anyone.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm single and looking about 

but I'm a bit of a distance, an hour from Pittsburg 75% of the year, an hour from Philly the other 25%


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm single and looking so any of the uk BBW/SSBBW ladies can PM me or add me to msn if they want  !!

Matthew.


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 23, 2006)

Yet another single guy here... not actively seeking too much but very open to meeting SSBBW/BBW 
I'll always respond to PMs or AIM/Yahoo if you want to get in touch.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 23, 2006)

I am happily married (in my mind) to Vincent D'Onofrio (as Det. Goren on Law & Order: Criminal Intent...and if you do not know that show...you should consider yourself unworthy of living )


----------



## vix (Feb 23, 2006)

I can't believe there are so many singles here, so many beautiful women, come on guys surly you don't need to be told twice


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 23, 2006)

Single and looking...

as of now.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Feb 23, 2006)

Oops. Sorry about that. 

*attempts to save face* Um, PMs are welcomed if you wish to contact me. Perhaps I'll put my AIM SN in too.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 23, 2006)

Well for the record, my AIM/YIM are _always _on, 24/7. mostly because I'm a perverbial bum who never turns off his computer execpt for virus scans


----------



## the_princess (Feb 23, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I want to know who to hit on (and who not to hit on).


Single and hopefully being looked FOR! LOL Got tired of the one doing the looking and being unsuccessful at it!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 23, 2006)

BigGirlSea said:


> I'm not looking too hard - but if you happen to be in the Pacific NW or near NOLA - I am single and looking!



Well we are so close ...I hail from portland area.


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2006)

Fatgirlfan said:


> Well we are so close ...I hail from portland area.


Get the show on the road. Set up a meeting. C'mon.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I am single...and interested in someone. Of course it is someone on the internet..but thank god he lives in the same state. He is actually coming over tomorrow ....first time we shall meet. Kinda scared...that whole...will he really care that I am a big girl thing. 
Now a year ago I met a really nice guy online...but he lived in Germany so I never set myself up for liking him too much. I stuck to liking him as a really good friend. And he came to visit me for a week last May...was really cool. But Ohare airport is CRAZINESS. 
OK..I went on a babbling spree...had too. I am nervous about my visitor tomorrow...lol. I am getting ready to bake him some cookies to take home. I am such a dork.
Stacey


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Feb 24, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> I am getting ready to bake him some cookies to take home. I am such a dork.



Thats a delicious parting gift if I ever heard of one. :eat2: Good luck and just relax and be yourself. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Well I am single...and interested in someone. Of course it is someone on the internet..but thank god he lives in the same state. He is actually coming over tomorrow ....first time we shall meet. Kinda scared...that whole...will he really care that I am a big girl thing.
> Now a year ago I met a really nice guy online...but he lived in Germany so I never set myself up for liking him too much. I stuck to liking him as a really good friend. And he came to visit me for a week last May...was really cool. But Ohare airport is CRAZINESS.
> OK..I went on a babbling spree...had too. I am nervous about my visitor tomorrow...lol. I am getting ready to bake him some cookies to take home. I am such a dork.
> Stacey


Uhm, I want more details STAT. And then I'll want details tomorrow, too.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 25, 2006)

Well I actually think there will be no details now. He has chickened out. I wake up this morning to the email of death...."I'm sorry...blah blah blah"
Tis my life...oh well. Can keep all the cookies to myself...lol.
Stacey


----------



## Isa (Feb 25, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Well I actually think there will be no details now. He has chickened out. I wake up this morning to the email of death...."I'm sorry...blah blah blah"
> Tis my life...oh well. Can keep all the cookies to myself...lol.
> Stacey


 
I'm sorry to hear that he cancelled. Since they are already made, kick back and pop a cookie. I'll join you but with chocolate covered almonds instead.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 25, 2006)

Isa said:


> I'm sorry to hear that he cancelled. Since they are already made, kick back and pop a cookie. I'll join you but with chocolate covered almonds instead.



Chocolate covered almonds are a wonderful thing. I think I ended up making like 10 dozen cookies. I was on a roll....all peanut butter cookies. 
So today I grabbed my dad and we went to see that movie 8 Below..it was good. Made me cry though....grrr. 
Stacey


----------



## Jes (Feb 25, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Well I actually think there will be no details now. He has chickened out. I wake up this morning to the email of death...."I'm sorry...blah blah blah"
> Tis my life...oh well. Can keep all the cookies to myself...lol.
> Stacey


allright, this is BULLSHIT. I'm not having it. You got that, people?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> allright, this is BULLSHIT. I'm not having it. You got that, people?



Jes, I hate to cancel our S&M session, but something really did come up this time.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 25, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Well I actually think there will be no details now. He has chickened out. I wake up this morning to the email of death...."I'm sorry...blah blah blah"
> Tis my life...oh well. Can keep all the cookies to myself...lol.
> Stacey



Do you really think he chickened out, or is there a chance that he had a legitimate excuse?


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 25, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Do you really think he chickened out, or is there a chance that he had a legitimate excuse?



Oh no...he chickened out. The email this morning just said "I'm Sorry I cant come...dont mean to hurt you....I will go away now."
And this email was sent like 45 minutes after we got done talking last night on the phone with him saying how excited he was to hang out. 
My luck sucks...I tell ya. 
How is everyone elses weekend going?
Stacey


----------



## Ryan (Feb 25, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Oh no...he chickened out. The email this morning just said "I'm Sorry I cant come...dont mean to hurt you....I will go away now."
> And this email was sent like 45 minutes after we got done talking last night on the phone with him saying how excited he was to hang out.
> My luck sucks...I tell ya.
> How is everyone elses weekend going?
> Stacey



Why do people do stuff like that? I've only cancelled one date in my entire life. It was a couple weeks after I graduated from high school, and I was more sick with the flu than I had ever been before or have been since. And even then, I spent part of the evening talking on the phone with the girl (she called me).

I think it would be common sense and common courtesy to not agree to a date to somebody if you aren't sure you want to spend time with them.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 25, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Why do people do stuff like that? I've only cancelled one date in my entire life. It was a couple weeks after I graduated from high school, and I was more sick with the flu than I had ever been before or have been since. And even then, I spent part of the evening talking on the phone with the girl (she called me).
> 
> I think it would be common sense and common courtesy to not agree to a date to somebody if you aren't sure you want to spend time with them.



I dont understand it either. This was the first time I really looked forward to spending time with someone in a LONG time. And now he wont even call to talk to me and tell me why he freaked out. I am actually not really knowing what to think. 
Stacey


----------



## the_princess (Feb 25, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> I dont understand it either. This was the first time I really looked forward to spending time with someone in a LONG time. And now he wont even call to talk to me and tell me why he freaked out. I am actually not really knowing what to think.
> Stacey


Sorry to hear about your bad luck!  But, you deserve better, and your prince will arrive one day!  Keep your head up, girlie!


----------



## fatluvinguy (Feb 25, 2006)

hi dreamer...sorry about your date...who knows why anybody does anything. could be he was married and chickened out at the last minute. whatever it was he had enough guilt to send an email at least..a lot wouldn't even have done that. god knows most of us have similar stories. so take heart and keep an open mind.


----------



## Jes (Feb 25, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Jes, I hate to cancel our S&M session, but something really did come up this time.


Do you see my flailing kitty paws? JES ANGRY!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 26, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Why do people do stuff like that? I've only cancelled one date in my entire life. It was a couple weeks after I graduated from high school, and I was more sick with the flu than I had ever been before or have been since. And even then, I spent part of the evening talking on the phone with the girl (she called me).
> 
> I think it would be common sense and common courtesy to not agree to a date to somebody if you aren't sure you want to spend time with them.




Last year I had 6 guys ask me out and only 1 didn't stand me up. People just don't have any respect for others much these days. It's very disheartening..let me tell you..

Dreamer..I feel for you chica..I really do. I know exactly where you are coming from and what you're feeling...Chin up grasshopper


----------



## missaf (Feb 26, 2006)

I hate to send Dear John Emails-- I've sent one-- and I felt bad for sending it. In thise case, tho, the dork wouldn't listen to me when I tried to talk to him for OVER A YEAR, and I eventually stopped talking to him on the phone, wouldn't return his calls unless it was convenient for me, and finally, he responded to the email and said he didn't want to admit I was right because he was being selfish.

Yeesh, men.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 26, 2006)

> Last year I had 6 guys ask me out and only 1 didn't stand me up. People just don't have any respect for others much these days. It's very disheartening..let me tell you..



I hate people who do that... I can believe you when you say its disheartening.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 26, 2006)

If a man is alone in the forest where no woman can hear him, is he still wrong?


----------



## ripley (Feb 26, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> If a man is alone in the forest where no woman can hear him, is he still wrong?



Yes. minimum extender


----------



## UberAris (Feb 26, 2006)

... What if a man is alone in a dorm room?


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 26, 2006)

Doubly so.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 26, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Last year I had 6 guys ask me out and only 1 didn't stand me up. People just don't have any respect for others much these days. It's very disheartening..let me tell you..
> 
> Dreamer..I feel for you chica..I really do. I know exactly where you are coming from and what you're feeling...Chin up grasshopper



Thanks Misty...I am doing pretty good. Was just a bit confused at first...but it is his lose. So today I have a date I know wont ditch me....taking my dad to lunch Indian food here we come. (he is the only person who will go have indian food with me).
Stacey


----------



## Ryan (Feb 26, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> If a man is alone in the forest where no woman can hear him, is he still wrong?



That's a trick question. We men are never wrong.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm single, and I guess I'm kinda looking. Well, I would be if I wasn't so shy- irreparably so, trust me. Don't even try to tell me not to be, it won't work. I've heard it all before.

So I'm more like "single and willing".


----------



## Ryan (Feb 26, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'm single, and I guess I'm kinda looking. Well, I would be if I wasn't so shy- irreparably so, trust me. Don't even try to tell me not to be, it won't work. I've heard it all before.
> 
> So I'm more like "single and willing".



Does running Fight Club cut into your free time for dating?


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 26, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Does running Fight Club cut into your free time for dating?



No, 'cause it's only on Saturdays... for now.

But who needs dates? That Marla chick is _crazy_.

</Tyler>


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 26, 2006)

the_princess said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad luck!  But, you deserve better, and your prince will arrive one day!  Keep your head up, girlie!



You're hot, in a non-lesbian way lol


----------



## stacieB (Feb 26, 2006)

I am not single, but I am still always looking! Hehehehe! just kidding. Or am I??

Stacie


----------



## stacieB (Feb 26, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok Ok, everyone knows I'm single and looking..and if you didn't..you OBVIOUSLY didn't read my I want a date post and you better do that ASAP..lol  I'm a bit bossy..must be the teacher in me!




I know someone who would really like you Misty, but he doesn't live in your area. Do you do the long distance thing?


Stacie


----------



## Mystic Rain (Feb 26, 2006)

That really sucks, dreamer.  You don't need that jerk anyway.

I wasted a year of my life chasing after someone whom amounted to nothing. He was sooo interested me he claimed, and yet I was the one doing everything. I called, e-mailed, wrote letters. I even sent gifts, and pictures of me. We discussed meeting each other one day soon (he lived in Florida), but that never came to fruitation. He never reciporcated my affections equally or otherwise. I was patient, and understanding with our sporatic communication because his excuses seemed valid, but in recent months it was becoming more and more frequent, and I began to doubt them.

Finally, I had had enough, and gave him one last chance in a note I wrote when I sent him a Valentine present (which was only nothing more than if I was giving it to a close friend. I made sure of that). He never acted upon it, and so I have severed all ties with him. He's someone else's problem now. I honestly believe he was seeing someone else, and just wouldn't tell me.

So, here I am now, hurt and convinced the knight in shining armor (shell) I'm searching for is nowhere to be found. My first relationship of nearly two years three years ago ended badly as well because of the guy too, but that's a whole other can of worms that I'm not going to open. Both were long distance, if that means anything, but I can do it as long as they communicate with me, and be faithful, honest, and loyal. That's all I ask.


----------



## Cinda (Feb 27, 2006)

Well this was an interesting and very long thread. It amazes me to see so many of us here are single. Yet most seem almost resigned to our fate of perpetual isolation. Hopefully I am misreading things as usual.

Males and females here of all ages, from teens to 50+, each age group represented yet still so many of us alone and convinced there is just no one in our age group. 

I'm single and will probably remain that way, lol, but if I meet a guy who can put up with my smart mouth, who is not half my age, that could change. Not holding my breath though.  

Anyway I have enjoyed this thread, darn well laughed out loud a few times and choked a few more. Thank you for that my friends. :bow:


----------



## shy guy (Feb 27, 2006)

The Shy Guy is single...and looking...so are there any takers?...anyone?...please the Shy Guy needs love to...later


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 2, 2006)

I am single, and young, and looking...for someone near my age. 
That'd be good. For someone who wants to be with me...and won't wuss out or change their mind.

I want something good though, not a hookup. 

Doesn't that make me hard to get?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 2, 2006)

Nah, just means you're looking for someone to make you as happy as possible. People SHOULD be hard to get, unless you don't mind the riff-raff. Some may call it high-maintenance, I say it's looking for the right person.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 2, 2006)

Yep, single and looking here. 25, going to be 26 soon, and that biological alarm clock is going off a little louder every year. Plus I write romance stories, and I love doing that, but it gets to feel kind of futile and frustrating when it seems like I'll never find love in reality.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 2, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Nah, just means you're looking for someone to make you as happy as possible. People SHOULD be hard to get, unless you don't mind the riff-raff. Some may call it high-maintenance, I say it's looking for the right person.



I agree. We, as fat girls, have the sterotype that we are easy because we are desperate. It really makes me sad when a girl will sleep with a guy just to feel acceptated. I've been single 5 years..and trust me..I want some loving..lol..but I won't settle. No one should  Go for what you want..you'll be happier!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I agree. We, as fat girls, have the sterotype that we are easy because we are desperate. It really makes me sad when a girl will sleep with a guy just to feel acceptated. I've been single 5 years..and trust me..I want some loving..lol..but I won't settle. No one should  Go for what you want..you'll be happier!




oh, how sick am i of the desperate, self-loathing, easy fat girl stereotype... 

and btw, if you are a guy between the ages of 24-34, have a clue, and dig cute, wickedly smart fat girls - look me up...


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 3, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> I'm definately still single and looking and would love to change that status but it seems I am getting to old for most of the single ladies here....
> Dave


 
 There are some *SINGLE* ladies here_ *(including me)*_ that are near your age dear. 

 It just seems that although admired by them, men my age won't come forward and be available too me either.

 I get lots of offers from younger men _*(some good, some bad)*_ although very flattered, I would like to be with a man my age or near there.... 
 Many men near my age just wanting to mess around and flirt but rarely have any serious interest in a relationship with women of our age, _* I just wonder why?*_

* I may be lonely, but I am not desperate enough to date a man the same age as some of my kids! lol*

* I am not looking to play, I want the real deal. *


----------



## missaf (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm single, not really looking, though I have several guy friends who have been in my life for years that I do things with and pal around with, and that seems to tide me over. 

There is a guy in my life who full-blown completely admits to loving me, appreciating our relationship, the energy, the connection, the intimacy, the trust, and every level of what we have, except I'm a single mom, and he's deathly afraid of being a parent at this time. He compares it to playing chess. He's afraid the next move will be the wrong move, that will lead to a downfall of the game. 

As a single mom who feels the same way about this guy, and also loving the interaction he shares with my kid, this is frustrating! I put myself in back up mode to give him space, but we usually talk about it once a week, but mostly we're treading water.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 3, 2006)

As far as this is concerned, I was told _*(by a certain someone)*_ that since I live where I do, I have little chance of finding someone. So, if this is at all true, that is ok, I accept that.

I am not about to go fishing along The Columbia River here and try and snag some happless fisherman. 

*I guess I am doomed to staying single and available*_ (gives me purpose in life LOL)*.*_

* I am either too picky or not in an area where even Bigfoot will find me interesting..... LOL*
I keep telling myself that being alone is a good thing....


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 3, 2006)

missaf said:


> I'm single, not really looking, though I have several guy friends who have been in my life for years that I do things with and pal around with, and that seems to tide me over.
> 
> There is a guy in my life who full-blown completely admits to loving me, appreciating our relationship, the energy, the connection, the intimacy, the trust, and every level of what we have, except I'm a single mom, and he's deathly afraid of being a parent at this time. He compares it to playing chess. He's afraid the next move will be the wrong move, that will lead to a downfall of the game.
> 
> As a single mom who feels the same way about this guy, and also loving the interaction he shares with my kid, this is frustrating! I put myself in back up mode to give him space, but we usually talk about it once a week, but mostly we're treading water.



Did you try suggestion he could think of himself as more of an uncle or older cousing if that was less scary? Make it clear that the child belongs to you, not requiring this guy to instantly becore a dad? The child (depending on age and personality) might not even allow the guy to instantly act as a dad. Well, just some thoughts, hope they were helpful but if not just ignore me.


----------



## missaf (Apr 4, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> Did you try suggestion he could think of himself as more of an uncle or older cousing if that was less scary? Make it clear that the child belongs to you, not requiring this guy to instantly becore a dad? The child (depending on age and personality) might not even allow the guy to instantly act as a dad. Well, just some thoughts, hope they were helpful but if not just ignore me.




Nono, I posted the situation to look at all kinds of input you lovely people always share!

I haven't suggested an "uncle" type role yet. The most I've asked if he'd be willing to consider a role as a mentor and wrestling buddy, and the answer to that was a yes. My son is so easy going and loving of guys who share his interests (Star Wars, Legos, the ocean...), are instant pals and people to share and discuss things with. The two of them would be no different, imo! I will give your idea some thought and definitely ask about his perceptions of the "job" of stepping.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Apr 10, 2006)

*sighs* It is very hard to find the guy you're searching for. I am having very little luck.

I think my problem is either I'm too scared, too cautious, or too shy, or probably all the above. It doesn't help either when the shady/creep characters seemed to find me on MySpace, or Yahoo personals 99.9% of the time. They care very little of my interests or personality, and they think I'm that desperate to have a guy that I'll be happy to settle for anyone simply based on the fact that I don't look like a Barbie doll. :doh: Heck no. I'll never settle until I know I've found him. Loyal love is the most important love there is.

I'm also not very social as I tend not to do anything recreational. It's no fun going to the movies, shopping, or playing at an arcade by yourself. I feel uncomfortable in such environments. Thus I spend most of my time parked in the front of the computer after work, and even days when I'm off browsing online, and talking on IM with my best friend. She's the only person that is why I don't feel completely alone in the world. I love her so much. She's like a sister to me.

I know that he's out there somewhere, but I wish I could find him hiding on the internet someplace.


----------



## Obesus (Apr 10, 2006)

Did I already mention that I am distractedly looking for a woman...nay, not merely looking...I am combing the fundamental particles of the Cosmos...or at least Frisco and the Bay Area...to find her? 
As far as I can see, 55 year old Designated Fat Holy Men are not in tremendous demand around here for passionate love relationships...did I mention that I have a JOB?! That alone should earn a rep point or two...did I mention I work at a Mental Health Clinic inside a substance abuse treatment program....that may take it down a notch for some folks...but I am really handy with restraint holds, although I just don't get to practice them very much! 
Hmmmm...maybe I better shush here! Seriously though, I love my pet bunny, I pay my bills, I have a fabulous friendship with my ex-wife and I lead the quasi-exciting life of a health admin/artistique person..really...(frammuses off into the fog, fretting, sulking and muttering....Frisco is just not a good place for this kind of thing...humph!)


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm probably too picky. I would only want to be in a relationship with a guy who was intelligent, creative, nice (at least to me, I don't care too much whether he's nice to other people), preferably not more than 10 years older than me, and of the same religious philosophy as me (i.e. an atheist). Common interests like science fiction and fantasy, writing/art, and roleplaying/video games would also be really nice. Then there's attractiveness... finding a guy who has all that is probably as rare as winning the lottery, sigh.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 10, 2006)

Mystic Rain said:


> *sighs* It is very hard to find the guy you're searching for. I am having very little luck.
> 
> I think my problem is either I'm too scared, too cautious, or too shy, or probably all the above. It doesn't help either when the shady/creep characters seemed to find me on MySpace, or Yahoo personals 99.9% of the time. They care very little of my interests or personality, and they think I'm that desperate to have a guy that I'll be happy to settle for anyone simply based on the fact that I don't look like a Barbie doll. :doh: Heck no. I'll never settle until I know I've found him. Loyal love is the most important love there is.
> 
> ...







you go girl! NEVER SETTLE!!!! settling will only do you a huge injustice... but as for being a hermit, get your cute fat butt out into the world and enjoy!!!! when are you coming to NEW YORK!?!?!?!?! i'll take you out...


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, if more of these lookers here were nearer to me here I would certainly look back, you can believe me with that.

To bad the looking is being done so far from here, my arms aren't to long.... LOL


----------

